# Disney schluckt LucasFilm: Kaufpreis 4 Milliarden Dollar - Star Wars: Episode VII für 2015 bestätigt



## MichaelBonke (30. Oktober 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Disney schluckt LucasFilm: Kaufpreis 4 Milliarden Dollar - Star Wars: Episode VII für 2015 bestätigt * gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Disney schluckt LucasFilm: Kaufpreis 4 Milliarden Dollar - Star Wars: Episode VII für 2015 bestätigt


----------



## nuuub (30. Oktober 2012)

hmm... ist heute der erste April?

Star Wars Episode VII? muss das sein? :/


----------



## simba572 (30. Oktober 2012)

jesus, das sin scherz oder? wäre so geillllllll.
disney steht für qualität und marvel ist doch auch disney oder?
neue filme wären so geil


----------



## dennis-2810 (30. Oktober 2012)

Das soll wohl ein schlechter Witz sein. 
So leicht lässt sich ein Universum zerstören.


----------



## maxilink (30. Oktober 2012)

nuuub schrieb:


> hmm... ist heute der erste April?
> 
> Star Wars Episode VII? muss das sein? :/



genau das wollte ich auch gerade schreiben, muss sich um einen scherz handeln -.-


----------



## DjPahl (30. Oktober 2012)

was geht denn da auf einmal ab`?

das kommt irgendwie voll unerwartet


----------



## xNomAnorx (30. Oktober 2012)

Eine neue Star Wars Episode von Disney? Das ist doch hoffentlich ein ganz schlechter Witz oder?


----------



## danthe (30. Oktober 2012)

O_O
Aprilscherz?!


----------



## simba572 (30. Oktober 2012)

keine ente
DISNEY TO ACQUIRE LUCASFILM LTD. | The Walt Disney Company
hier mit photo zum vertrag. unfassbar. ich freue mich schon auf neuen stoff (bin großer fan) aber ich will keine vergewaltigung sehen..


----------



## dennis-2810 (30. Oktober 2012)

Ich nehme erstmal zurück was ich gesagt habe. 
Es kann gut werden........... aber das Risiko ist groß.
LucasFilm hätte es nicht gut fortsetzen können. Vielleicht schafft es Disney.


----------



## Peter23 (30. Oktober 2012)

simba572 schrieb:


> jesus, das sin scherz oder? wäre so geillllllll.
> disney steht für qualität und marvel ist doch auch disney oder?
> neue filme wären so geil


 
Geil?

Der Horror! Da ist Star Wars endgültig im Eimer. Nach den drei neuen Episoden, diversen Zeichentrickfilmen eine Fortsetzung?

Die Story ist zu Ende erzählt


----------



## simba572 (30. Oktober 2012)

Peter23 schrieb:


> Geil?
> 
> Der Horror! Da ist Star Wars endgültig im Eimer. Nach den drei neuen Episoden, diversen Zeichentrickfilmen eine Fortsetzung?
> 
> Die Story ist zu Ende erzählt


 
die story von anakin skywalker ja aber star wars ist ein universum, es gibt viel mehr zu erzählen.
ich hätte es jeden falls schade gefunden in 30 oder mehr jahren nichts mehr von star wars zu sehen.


----------



## xNomAnorx (30. Oktober 2012)

Peter23 schrieb:


> Die Story ist zu Ende erzählt


 
Naja Stoff gibt es schon noch einiges, es gibt ja noch unzählige Bücher und vor allem ein paar tausend Jahre die noch vor den 6 Filmen spielen, in denen u.a. Kotor spielt und auch noch jede Menge Story nach Episode 6, wo u.a. Jedi Knight spielt. 
Theoretisch kann man also durchaus noch ein paar dutzend Filme machen 

Bin allerdings ebenfalls dagegen, im Moment ist eine Episode 7 für mich auch eine Horrovorstellung.


----------



## dennis-2810 (30. Oktober 2012)

Peter23 schrieb:


> Geil?
> 
> Der Horror! Da ist Star Wars endgültig im Eimer. Nach den drei neuen Episoden, diversen Zeichentrickfilmen eine Fortsetzung?
> 
> Die Story ist zu Ende erzählt


 
Nein ist sie nicht  

Disney hat in letzter Zeit keine schlechten Filme gemacht. Dazu zählt eine der mMn besten Spieleverfilmungen, Prince of Persia. Weitherhin Tron, The Avengers, Fluch der Karibik und die Vermächtnis Reihe.
Keiner kann mir sagen das nicht einer dieser Filme ihn gut unterhalten hat. 
Und mit Star Wars wagen sie sich an etwas großes. Das wäre jedem bewusst, auch Disney.
George Lucas musste verkaufen, denn er selbst könnte das Franchise nicht fortführen. Und dass er verkauft hat, zeigt, dass er sich eine Fortsetzung wünscht.


----------



## golani79 (30. Oktober 2012)

Weiß nicht ob das so gut ist.

Bezüglich Story - Star Wars war doch von vorherein als 6-Teiler konzipiert oder? Die anderen Stories wurden ja alle "nur" dazuerfunden - oder täusch ich mich da?

Teil 8 und 9 sind ja auch schon geplant -.-


----------



## Jedi-Joker (30. Oktober 2012)

Meine Güte.....Kommentare wie "Ist das ein Aprilscherz" oder "Oh man, Disney vergewaltigt Star Wars". gehen mir wirklich auf den Sack.

Ihr wisst doch, dass das Lucasfilm-Team bleibt und nicht ersetzt wird. Das bedeutet, dass die Qualität der zukünftige Filme nicht darunter leiden wird. 
Disney hat ja auch viele andere Firmen aufgekauft und die Qualität der Filmen der Firmen haben sich gar nicht bis kaum darunter gelitten.


Also ganz Ruhig mit euren negativen Kommentaren.


----------



## Hasamoto (30. Oktober 2012)

also ich sehe das eigendlich Positiv

Die Romane wurden auch bis Episode 9 geführt 
Und wenn die sich an der Romanvorlage halten dürfen wir uns auf ein weiteren Super Dreiteiler Freuen

PS Kyle Katarn sage ich nur,  und Disney ist nicht EA


----------



## Svatlas (30. Oktober 2012)

Wenn ich den Namen Lucasfilm lese, erinnert mich das immer wieder an das gute alte Indiana Jones Adventure    Schade drum, aber Disney ist ja kein NoName Produzent und ich denke da werden Sie in guten Händen sein.

Und für 4 Mrd hät ich sogar noch Spongebob auf den Grill mit druff gelegt


----------



## Headbanger79 (30. Oktober 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> Weiß nicht ob das so gut ist.
> 
> Bezüglich Story - Star Wars war doch von vorherein als 6-Teiler konzipiert oder? Die anderen Stories wurden ja alle "nur" dazuerfunden - oder täusch ich mich da?
> 
> Teil 8 und 9 sind ja auch schon geplant -.-



War meines Wissens als 9-teilige Reihe geplant gewesen. Außerdem ist ja bis jetzt noch überhaupt nichts bekannt was diese Episode 7 dann behandeln soll, die kann ja auch zig Jahre später spielen so dass eine neue Reihe eröffnet werden kann.
Mich als Star Wars Fan freuts und ich warte jetzt einfach mal ab ob sich das alles so bewahrheitet und was dabei rauskommt 

Gruß, Head


----------



## Jedi-Joker (30. Oktober 2012)

George Lucas hat seine Firma verkauft, weil er das wollte und "Star Wars" fortführen sehen will:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YyqlTi7lkhY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Zelias (30. Oktober 2012)

dennis-2810 schrieb:


> Nein ist sie nicht
> 
> Disney hat in letzter Zeit keine schlechten Filme gemacht. Dazu zählt eine der mMn besten Spieleverfilmungen, Prince of Persia. Weitherhin Tron, The Avengers, Fluch der Karibik und die Vermächtnis Reihe.
> Keiner kann mir sagen das nicht einer dieser Filme ihn gut unterhalten hat.



Die Filme (beiTron und Avengers kA, die kenne ich nicht) waren zumeist aber immer recht seichte Popcornunterhaltung in meinen Augen. Durchaus sehr gut gemacht mit viel Humor, aber wirklich tiefgehend waren die Filme jetzt nicht. Fraglich ob Star Wars auf diese weise funktionieren würde. Wobei ich auf der anderen Seite auch gespannt bin in welche Richtung das ganze gehen wird. Die Zeit nach Rückkehr der Jediritter wurde ja bereits in mehreren Romanen wohl schon abgehandelt. Zumal Fans die nur die Kinofilme (und vielleicht noch die Zeichentrickserie) kennen wohl auch eine gewisse Erwartungshaltung haben werden. Wenn man denen dann z.B. mit der alten Republik kommt dürften viele davon erst einmal sehr irritiert über den riesen Zeitsprung sein.


----------



## Lion2k7 (30. Oktober 2012)

Wenn es ums Geld geht, ist alles möglich. So ist das nun mal.


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Oktober 2012)

Das kommt echt überraschend, damit hätte ich nicht gerechnet. Vielleicht kommt ja dann wieder mal ein guter Star Wars Film


----------



## Peter23 (30. Oktober 2012)

Jedi-Joker schrieb:


> Meine Güte.....Kommentare wie "Ist das ein Aprilscherz" oder "Oh man, Disney vergewaltigt Star Wars". gehen mir wirklich auf den Sack.
> 
> Ihr wisst doch, dass das Lucasfilm-Team bleibt und nicht ersetzt wird. *Das bedeutet, dass die Qualität der zukünftige Filme nicht darunter leiden wird. *
> Disney hat ja auch viele andere Firmen aufgekauft und die Qualität der Filmen der Firmen haben sich gar nicht bis kaum darunter gelitten.
> ...


 
Genau, vielleicht haben wir Glück und die neuen Star Wars Filme werden so gut wie der neue Indiana Jones Film.


----------



## Svatlas (30. Oktober 2012)

Ja mich hat es auch grad sehr verwundert. George Lucas ist ein grossartiger Mann und was der geschafft hat sucht seines gleichen. Aber es ist gut zuwissen das er es verkauft hat aus freien Stücken. Geld wird bestimmt auch ne Rolle gespielt haben, aber wie man ja hoert in dem Video ist es ihm wichtig, dass sein Erbe noch lange weiterlebt und da find ich hat er es dem richtigen verkauft.

Ein hoch auf Georg Lucas! Meinen Respekt hat dieser Mensch


----------



## Peter23 (30. Oktober 2012)

Hasamoto schrieb:


> also ich sehe das eigendlich Positiv
> 
> Die Romane wurden auch bis Episode 9 geführt
> Und wenn die sich an der Romanvorlage halten dürfen wir uns auf ein weiteren Super Dreiteiler Freuen
> ...


 
Werden sie nicht, das EU wurde von den Filmen bisher immer ignoriert.


----------



## Slayer1992 (30. Oktober 2012)

Jetzt fangen die schon vor Halloween mit den Schockern an


----------



## Brain23 (30. Oktober 2012)

wenn ich hier die kommentare von den cod kids lese wird mir schlecht es war immer geplant das es 9 teile (filme) werden (.,,,)


----------



## N7ghty (30. Oktober 2012)

Brain23 schrieb:


> wenn ich hier die kommentare von den cod kids lese wird mir schlecht es war immer geplant das es 9 teile (filme) werden (.,,,)


 Quelle pls^^


----------



## LOX-TT (30. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WWaLxFIVX1s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Peter23 (30. Oktober 2012)

Brain23 schrieb:


> wenn ich hier die kommentare von den cod kids lese wird mir schlecht es war immer geplant das es 9 teile (filme) werden (.,,,)


 
Na klar.

Wenn Filme an der Kinokasse erfolgreich sind waren schon immer mehrere Filme geplant.


----------



## DerPrinzz82 (30. Oktober 2012)

Freu mich drauf, Disney hat das Geld und die Technik um die alten Darsteller wieder jung zu bekommen


----------



## munsterbuster (30. Oktober 2012)

Gebt uns die Thrawn-Teile und bitte mit Realschauspielern und CGI.


----------



## DerPrinzz82 (30. Oktober 2012)

http://www.gameinformer.com/b/news/archive/2012/10/30/disney-buys-lucasfilm-episode-vii-coming-2015.aspx
PC Games, schaut mal hier so sollte eine News aussehen! Bei euch fehlt die Hälfte an Infos!


----------



## Enisra (30. Oktober 2012)

Peter23 schrieb:


> Werden sie nicht, das EU wurde von den Filmen bisher immer ignoriert.


 
Nein, wurde es nicht
siehe Coruscant, das berühmteste Beispiel


----------



## Brain23 (30. Oktober 2012)

habe sie gerade gesucht wie nen blöder finde sie aber nicht es war nen bericht in der "cinema" zeitschrift über star wars das es 9 teile geben wird.die habe ich mal im keller gefunden und die war von vor 1990 meine ich hab da gerde bei meinen vhs kasetten die bilder abgekratzt


----------



## timOC (30. Oktober 2012)

Auch wenn ich's gut finde, dass neue Star Wars-Teile kommen; Aber die Verpackung der Blu-Ray ist jetzt ja falsch! Da steht "The Complete Saga" drauf! Jetzt sollten die aber kostenfrei eine korrekte Hülle nachliefern, hab ja nicht 90€ mal eben so bezahlt!

E: Am liebsten natürlich eine mit freien Plätzen für die kommenden Teile.


----------



## Enisra (30. Oktober 2012)

Brain23 schrieb:


> habe sie gerade gesucht wie nen blöder finde sie aber nicht es war nen bericht in der "cinema" zeitschrift über star wars das es 9 teile geben wird.die habe ich mal im keller gefunden und die war von vor 1990 meine ich hab da gerde bei meinen vhs kasetten die bilder abgekratzt


 
naja
geplant ...
also das muss nix heißen, wenn man die ersten entwürfe anschaut dann war´s auch mal als Rip-Off von The Hidden Fortress in Space geplant
btw.: Sequel trilogy - Wookieepedia, the Star Wars Wiki


----------



## TobiasHome (30. Oktober 2012)

Star Wars Episode VII? Ich weiß nicht, ob das gut gehen kann ...


----------



## Deewee (30. Oktober 2012)

Geil Geil Geil !!!!


----------



## billy336 (30. Oktober 2012)

naja, warum nicht. vleicht schreibt goerge wieder das/den drehbuch/roman und disney published das ganze. wäre ne nette sache...


----------



## hawkytonk (30. Oktober 2012)

Und jetzt die Umsetzung der Thrawn-Buchreihe, bitte. 
Dieses würde allerdings bedeuten: Entweder die Original-Riege neu besetzen (auch wenn ich mir als Han Solo nur schwer jemand anderen als Harrison Ford vorstellen kann) oder gleich komplett per CGI umsetzen.
Bis 2015 sollte das doch möglich sein.

ps.
Und bitte keine Michael Bay-artige Action wie in den SWTOR-Rendervideos.


----------



## hifumi (30. Oktober 2012)

Also wenn die Sequel Trilogie 40 Jahre nach Return of the Jedi spielen soll und Luke dann ein alter Mann ist, dann kann Mark Hamill die Rolle ja nochmal übernehmen. Und Harrison Ford natürlich als Han Solo.

Kaputt machen kann man an Star Wars eh nicht mehr viel, von daher können die bei Disney genausogut ihr Glück probieren.


----------



## jbMurdock (30. Oktober 2012)

Yipeeeeh! Endlich Star Wars freigegeben ab 0 Jahren und mit gaaaanz viel Singen und Tanzen und bunten Blümchen  Als ob Episode 1 bis 3 nicht schon schlimm genug waren


----------



## MrCry3Angel (30. Oktober 2012)

Ist heute der 1 April ??


----------



## Kratos333 (31. Oktober 2012)

Starwars wurde schon lange zerstört. Episode 1-3 war ja noch gut
Aber was seit Jahren nun mit SW abgeht mit der "KINDERSendung" kann man eh nicht mehr für ernst nehmen. Mein kleiner Neffe mit 7 Jahren ist ein riesen SW Fan.

Ich habe damit abgeschlossen. Somit auf gehts Dinsey rettet es!


----------



## anjuna80 (31. Oktober 2012)

Naja was solls, wenn die Filme schlecht werden, werden sie halt ignoriert. Wenn sie gut werden, freue ich mich um so mehr!

Habe damals die Thrawn-Triology gelesen, diese Bücher verfilmt als Episode 7-9 fände ich schon ziemlich genial.


----------



## rowoss (31. Oktober 2012)

Ich fall vom Stuhl!! 
Warum nicht gleich nen Reboot,
---unzwar Erwachsender!!


----------



## Peter23 (31. Oktober 2012)

Deewee schrieb:


> Geil Geil Geil !!!!


 
Viele Star Wars Fans haben sich wie wild gefreut als Ende der 90er Jahre bekannt wurde, dass es drei neue Filme geben wird.

Nach Episode I waren die Gesichter eher lang.


----------



## Shadow_Man (31. Oktober 2012)

Das heißt Disney hat jetzt auch solche Marken wie Monkey Island usw.? Na dann bin ich mal gespannt, ob es da vielleicht auch was neues geben wird.


----------



## LostHero (31. Oktober 2012)

Ach herrje...


----------



## Sakurai (31. Oktober 2012)

Bin auf die neue Triologie gespannt. 4-6 war ja ganz nett, Plot- und Szenariomässig top, aber die Qualität und die Technik von damals... da hilft auch keine HD oder 3D Version. ^^ 1-3 fand ich da schon um Welten (oder Galaxien :p) besser, liegt zum Teil auch an der modernen Technik.


----------



## Aggressor-X4 (31. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin zwar auch eher skeptisch aber es könnte was werden.
George Lucas wird dieses mal ja Gott sei dank nicht als Regisseur arbeiten


----------



## Zebediah87 (31. Oktober 2012)

Disney + Star Wars = Fantastich


----------



## Mantigo (31. Oktober 2012)

George, was hast Du getan? Furchtbar.


----------



## CarlCox1337 (31. Oktober 2012)

heißt das man darf nun hoffen auf spiele wie jedi knight und co? da es heißt games werden nun wieder extern produziert?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. Oktober 2012)

Wenn die Leute von Disney kein neues CGI-Vieh zum Totwünschen erfinden (Stichwort: Jar Jar Binks), könnte es jedenfalls nicht schlechter als Episode 1 werden. 
Dennoch: Ob der Micky Maus-Konzern das nötige Händchen besitzt, um das alte (!) SW-Feeling zu schaffen ? Bin mir da nicht so sicher...


----------



## visitorXIII (31. Oktober 2012)

CarlCox1337 schrieb:


> heißt das man darf nun hoffen auf spiele wie jedi knight und co? da es heißt games werden nun wieder extern produziert?


 
Lies den 5. Absatz von heise.de - das beantwortet deine Frage
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Disney-kauft-Star-Wars-1739972.html


----------



## legion333 (31. Oktober 2012)

Ich fänd ja ein Reboot von 4-6 gut, aber bitte mit anderer Story, das Ende war so traurig...
ich war immer für das Imperium


----------



## MarauderShields (31. Oktober 2012)

Ich wundere mich etwas sie Star Wars und Indiana Jones für 4 Milliarden gekriegt haben. Für Pixar mussten sie ja z.B. ein paar Milliarden mehr hinblättern. 

Ob das jetzt gut ist oder nicht, keine Ahnung. Aber noch viel mehr kann man Star Wars doch gar nicht mehr verhunzen als die letzten Jahre, sollen sie doch mal ihr Glück versuchen. Und Teilweise macht sich Disney ja ganz gut, wie sie die Sache mit Marvel bisher gehandelt haben finde ich etwa recht gut.  
Ich lass mich überraschen. Und Disney, wenn ihr schnell schonmal etwas Kohle reinholen wollt, veröffentlicht 4-6 nochmal, aber in der ORIGINALEN Version.


----------



## Hawkins (31. Oktober 2012)

Neuer Star Wars Film von Disney? Ist der Franchise nicht schon genug ruiniert durch die grauenhaften Teile 1-3?
Vielleicht hören sie ja auf die Fans und es kommt ein guter Film dabei heraus (ja ok ich muss auch gerade lachen  )


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. Oktober 2012)

MarauderShields schrieb:


> Ich wundere mich etwas sie Star Wars und Indiana Jones für 4 Milliarden gekriegt haben. Für Pixar mussten sie ja z.B. ein paar Milliarden mehr hinblättern.


 Exakt das Gleiche ging mir auch durch den Kopf. Man darf auch nicht vergessen, dass noch die ganzen anderen Studios aus dem Hause Lucas (VFX, Tongestaltunt, Videospiel-Abteil, ...) dazukommt. Wäre ich Lucas, würde ich mich glatt unter dem Tisch gezogen fühlen... Milliarden... Solch eine Summe holt sich der George doch innerhalb weniger Jahre...  


MarauderShields schrieb:


> Ich lass mich überraschen. Und Disney, wenn ihr schnell schonmal etwas Kohle reinholen wollt, veröffentlicht 4-6 nochmal, aber in der ORIGINALEN Version.


Wenn der Tag käme, wäre der Aufkauf durch Disney DANN gar ein Segen für alle SW-Fans, weil sie endlich den sturen George-Boy von der Backe hätten.


----------



## Paraciel (31. Oktober 2012)

Oh man oh man, ich bin echt mal gespannt was da rauskommt... Allerdings glaube ich nicht dass Disney/Lucasarts die Thrawn-Trilogie oder irgend einen anderen EU-Roman verfilmen werden. Gibts im da nicht eine Lücke von 30 oder 40 Jahren nach Thrawn? Das hatte Lucas meines Wissens nach mal so festgesetzt, damit er noch Raum für weitere Filme hat und beim Drehbuch schreiben  nicht an irgendwelche EU-Romane gebunden wäre.


----------



## tDeece (31. Oktober 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ob der Micky Maus-Konzern das nötige Händchen besitzt, um das alte (!) SW-Feeling zu schaffen ? Bin mir da nicht so sicher...


 
Ich denke mir da leider "Warum sollten sie?" Filme = GELD! Star Wars = GELD! In erster Linie ist alles erstmal GELD, dann in zweiter und dritter Reihe stehen GELD und GELD und am Ende irgendwo kommen "die Wünsche der Fans". Und dann stellt sich die Frage; was ist die größere Zielgruppe? Die effekt- und knall-bumm-bäng-geile breite Masse, oder dediziert die Gruppe die sich aus nostalgischen Gründen ein Star Wars wie "von damals" wünscht? Ich gehöre auch zur zweiten Gruppe, aber ich wäre wirklich sehr SEHR überrascht, wenn Disney sich daran orientiert. Zumindest, wenn sich dieser Trend noch ein paar Jahre hält Filme "ernster" und hin und wieder auch mal etwas "dunkler" zu machen, könnte Star Wars 7 (das klingt total strange) zumindest oberflächlich deutlich genießbarer werden als diese quietschbunte Episode 1-3 -Sch€|ße. Naja. Mal sehen.

Ich hab grundsätzlich irgendwie auch mehr Angst bezüglich Indy....


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. Oktober 2012)

tDeece schrieb:


> Ich hab grundsätzlich irgendwie auch mehr Angst bezüglich Indy....


 Inwiefern ? Dass es mit dem Feodora- und Peitschen-Mann nicht mehr weitergeht ? Oder dass sich die Reihe mit weiteren Sequels qualitativ verschlechtert ? Letzteres muss man sich ja keine Sorgen mehr machen, was Lucas da mit seinem "Königreich des Kristallschädels" den Fans und Sehern zugemutet hat, kann man kaum noch mehr unterbieten. ^^


----------



## tDeece (31. Oktober 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Inwiefern ? Dass es mit dem Feodora- und Peitschen-Mann nicht mehr weitergeht ? Oder dass sich die Reihe mit weiteren Sequels qualitativ verschlechtert ? Letzteres muss man sich ja keine Sorgen mehr machen, was Lucas da mit seinem "Königreich des Kristallschädels" den Fans und Sehern zugemutet hat, kann man kaum noch mehr unterbieten. ^^


 
Schizophrenerweise irgendwie 'beides'. Indy ist für mich eher das, was Star Wars für viele andere ist, liegt mir daher etwas mehr am Herzen. Der extreme Schaden den Indy durch den Kristallwirsing genommen ist in meinen Augen aber noch nicht so übel wie der "neue Star Wars Trilogie"-FuckUp, eben weil es bisher nur ein einziger neuer Film war. Und der war wirklich wirklich schlecht, besonders wenn man bedenkt, dass Spielberg noch rumtönte, er wolle einen "klassischen Indy-Film" machen....

Der Unterschied ist aber natürlich, dass Indy an Indy hängt, also an Ford. Versuchen DEN auszutauschen .... ich empfände das als ziemlichen Frevel, wohl auch nicht sehr realistisch, aber auch nicht unmöglich. Aber Disney sagte ja schon, dass 99% des Deal sich um Star Wars handelte, und Star Wars bietet halt wesentlich mehr Material und Backstory und Potenzial zum totmelken als Indiana Jones. Vermutlich wird man Indy daher eher in Ruhe lassen (was wohl das beste wäre).

Würde mich aber nicht gegen ein (gutes) neues Indy-Game wehren! Okay, die Rechte an den Spielen werden verkauft, aber vielleicht bringt das ja etwas Schwung in die Bude. Aber auch hier muss ich nachschieben, dass für mich das letzte gute Indy-Spiel "Fate of Atlantis" war - und diese Gattung der Games ist ja leider zumindest scheintot


----------



## MarauderShields (31. Oktober 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wenn der Tag käme, wäre der Aufkauf durch Disney DANN gar ein Segen für alle SW-Fans, weil sie endlich den sturen George-Boy von der Backe hätten.


 Das ist der grosse Positiv-Punkt bei dem ganzen Deal: Lucas kann nicht mehr als Diktator agieren in Sachen Star Wars. Das war doch gerade bei den Episoden 1-3 der Grund für viele Probleme (meiner Meinung nach). Geben sie Episode 7 dem richtigen Regisseur in die Hand kann das wirklich was werden - wird ja sicher den einen oder anderen geben der was auf dem Kasten hat und auch so denkt wie so viele Fans.


----------



## Penetrox (31. Oktober 2012)

Ich persöhnlich hoffe auch auf gute neue Filme, habe aber im Hinterkopf eine gewisse Angst, dass die Filme in das "Disney niedlich Universum" abwandern.
Ein ewiger Pessimist, ich weiss!
Hoffen wir das Beste.

Und zu Indy: R.I.P. Bitte!!! Obwohl Fate of Atlantis als Film schon geil wäre!


----------



## Exar-K (31. Oktober 2012)

Es gingen in diesem Jahr schon so einige Gerüchte um, aber Disney als Käufer hat mich dann doch etwas überrascht, obwohl es schon Kooperationen mit deren Freizeitparks gab. Ein Verkauf oder irgendwas in die Richtung war wohl abzusehen, spätestens als George vor einigen Monaten Kathleen Kennedy als seine Co-Chefin bei Lucasfilm ernannt hat.
Der Preis ist natürlich sehr gering, nicht nur für Star Wars, sondern auch die ganzen anderen Franchises und Unterfirmen. Aber da Lucas einen umfangreichen Auflagenkatalog an Disney weitergegeben hat, dürften "nur" 4 Mrd. nicht verwunderlich sein.

Disney könnte mit Lucas Material zu Episode 7-9 weiterarbeiten, oder sie knüpfen direkt an die alten Teile an und machen mit der neuen Republik und den Skywalker/Solo Klans weiter. Mal schauen was es letztendlich wird.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. Oktober 2012)

tDeece schrieb:


> Schizophrenerweise irgendwie 'beides'. Indy ist für mich eher das, was Star Wars für viele andere ist, liegt mir daher etwas mehr am Herzen. Der extreme Schaden den Indy durch den Kristallwirsing genommen ist in meinen Augen aber noch nicht so übel wie der "neue Star Wars Trilogie"-FuckUp, eben weil es bisher nur ein einziger neuer Film war. Und der war wirklich wirklich schlecht, besonders wenn man bedenkt, dass Spielberg noch rumtönte, er wolle einen "klassischen Indy-Film" machen....
> 
> Der Unterschied ist aber natürlich, dass Indy an Indy hängt, also an Ford. Versuchen DEN auszutauschen .... ich empfände das als ziemlichen Frevel, wohl auch nicht sehr realistisch, aber auch nicht unmöglich. Aber Disney sagte ja schon, dass 99% des Deal sich um Star Wars handelte, und Star Wars bietet halt wesentlich mehr Material und Backstory und Potenzial zum totmelken als Indiana Jones. Vermutlich wird man Indy daher eher in Ruhe lassen (was wohl das beste wäre).
> 
> Würde mich aber nicht gegen ein (gutes) neues Indy-Game wehren! Okay, die Rechte an den Spielen werden verkauft, aber vielleicht bringt das ja etwas Schwung in die Bude. Aber auch hier muss ich nachschieben, dass für mich das letzte gute Indy-Spiel "Fate of Atlantis" war - und diese Gattung der Games ist ja leider zumindest scheintot


Wenn es nach mir ginge, hätte man es nach der grandiosen 80er-Trilogie einfach sein lassen sollen. Teil 4 kam gefühlte 1 1/2 Jahrzehnte zu spät, und wie du schon sagtest: Ford IST Indy, und jemand anderen in der Titelrolle würde kein einziger Fan akzeptieren können oder wollen. Den armen Harrison mit seinen 70 Lenzen nochmal durch den Dschungel zu scheuchen würden auch die Altfans nicht sehen wollen, denn man kauft sich kein Kinoticket für einen Abenteuer-Action-Opa... Bei Stallone und Co. klappt das zwar noch (siehe die "Expandables"-Kracher), aber Fords Alter kann man besonders äußerlich nicht abstreiten, und er würde sich mehr als lächerlich machen, wenn er sich noch ein 5. Mal in die Rolle unseres Lieblings-Archeologen wagen würde.

Daher wäre auch ich eher für die digitale Lösung, sprich: Den Mythos Indy in guten Spielen am Leben erhalten, wenn es schon auf der Kinoleinwand nicht mehr machbar ist.


----------



## Rabowke (31. Oktober 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> [...] aber Fords Alter kann man man besonders äußerlich nicht abstreiten, und er würde sich mehr als lächerlich machen, wenn er sich noch ein 5. Mal in die Rolle unseres Lieblings-Archeologen wagen würde.


Warum sollte die Art & Weise des dritten Teils ( Vater und Sohn ) nicht nochmal im 5. Teil funktionieren können?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. Oktober 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Warum sollte die Art & Weise des dritten Teils ( Vater und Sohn ) nicht nochmal im 5. Teil funktionieren können?


 Aus meiner Sicht stimmte die Chemie zwischen Ford und LaBoef (anders als zwischen Ford und Connery) einfach nicht, und ausgerechnet LaBoef (schreibt der sicht so ?!) als Quasi-Ford-Erben in weiteren Sequels verkaufen ? Puh... Ich kann mich noch daran erinnern, dass der Transformers-Jungspund beim Publikum (und auch in diversen Film-Foren anderer HPs) gar nicht gut ankam. 

Aber der Gedanke ist eh hinfällig, da LaBoef ja vor kurzem angekündigt hat, in keinem Hollywood-Blockbuster mitwirken zu wollen, sondern sich mehr der Indie-Schiene widmen möchte.

P.S. Dabei fällt mir gerade ein... Bezüglich der Indy-Marke hat doch auch Paramount noch ein Wörtchen mitzureden, oder nicht ?!


----------



## Rabowke (31. Oktober 2012)

Man muss ja nicht unbedingt den Schauspieler nochmal nehmen ... wenn man den richtigen Sohn castet ( Tom Hardy!   ), dann wären bestimmt auch die Fans versöhnt.


----------



## Meister879 (31. Oktober 2012)

Geil tanzende und singende Jedi und Sith


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. Oktober 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Man muss ja nicht unbedingt den Schauspieler nochmal nehmen ... wenn man den richtigen Sohn castet ( Tom Hardy!   ), dann wären bestimmt auch die Fans versöhnt.


 Ungeachtet eines anderen Sohn-Darstellers: Indy-Filme leben von Ford, und ich denke einfach mal, dass niemand zufrieden gestellt wird, wenn er zukünftig die zweite Geige spielt und sein Junior mehr im Vordergrund steht.

Persönlich denke ich, dass es zu keinem 5. Film kommen wird. Ford ist jetzt 70, es steht noch überhaupt kein Drehbuchentwurf (an das eben Georgie arbeiten sollte), und nochmal so viele Jahre verstreichen lassen, bis der einzig wahre Indy seine 80 Kerzen auf seiner Torte ausblasen darf ?

No way !


----------



## Phrixotrichus (31. Oktober 2012)

Oh bitte nicht...Ich versuche immer noch mir einzureden, daß die grottenschlechten neuen Episoden I-III niemals existiert haben. Ja-Ja-Binx lässt grüßen.....


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. Oktober 2012)

Penetrox schrieb:


> Und zu Indy: R.I.P. Bitte!!! Obwohl Fate of Atlantis als Film schon geil wäre!


 Die Idee hat man leider seit 20 Jahren verpennt...


----------



## Atuan (31. Oktober 2012)

Meister879 schrieb:


> Geil tanzende und singende Jedi und Sith


Und was würde das ändern? Auf dem Trip war man bei Lucas schon ohne Disney... -> Kinect Star Wars "I'm Han Solo" Dancing - YouTube



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Dennoch: Ob der Micky Maus-Konzern das nötige Händchen besitzt, um das alte (!) SW-Feeling zu schaffen ? Bin mir da nicht so sicher...


Niemand wird das alte Star Wars Feeling schaffen. Disney nicht und Lucas schon dreimal nicht. Das alte "Star Wars Feeling" ist nämlich mit der modernen Technik gestorben - und das nicht nur bei Star Wars, sondern bei fast allen Filmen...

Heutzutage stellt man die Schauspieler einfach in die Blue Box, lässt sie mit ein paar Leuten in Motion Capturing-Anzügen herumfuchteln und bastelt sich am Ende am Computer zusammen, was man haben möchte. Keine Ahnung warum man das tut... Irgendwer hat Hollywood vermutlich erzählt, dass das Ergebnis besser ausschaut, als wenn man Modelle vor die Kamera bringt... Deshalb haben wir nun einen mit dem Lichtschwert fuchtelnden Yoda ohne Seele, anstatt den komischen alten Kauz von Dagobah, den wir im alten Star Wars alle liebten.



Zum eigentlichen Thema: Ich traue Disney mehr zu, als Lucas. Die "Vergewaltigung" an Star Wars, hat Lucas ganz alleine zustande gebracht. Denn was Star Wars ist, wenn Lucas freie Hand hat, haben wir bei den Episoden I-III gesehen. Disney kann es nur besser machen. Und wenn Sie sich an Timothy Zahn, Michael A. Stackpole und die anderen großen Autoren aus dem Expanded Universe wenden, haben wir schon fast eine Hit-Garantie. Die Thrawn-Trilogie (die inoffiziellen Episoden VII-IX) wurde ja schon genannt, aber auch die X-Wing Reihe hat Potenzial.

Ich hoffe Disney bringt Star Wars wieder auf vernünftige Bahnen. Von Clone Wars-Anime und Kinect Tanzspielen mit dem Imperator und Han Solo habe ich nämlich genug


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. Oktober 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> P.S. Dabei fällt mir gerade ein... Bezüglich der Indy-Marke hat doch auch Paramount noch ein Wörtchen mitzureden, oder nicht ?!


 
Nach Lucasfilm-Disney-Deal: Erste Details zur Zukunft von "Indiana Jones" - Kino News - FILMSTARTS.de

Da hat sich mein Verdacht in Windeseile bestätigt. Und das Gute zum Schluss: Eine voreilige Indy-Fortsetzung ist nicht geplant. Danke, Disney !


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. Oktober 2012)

Atuan schrieb:


> Heutzutage stellt man die Schauspieler einfach in die Blue Box, lässt sie mit ein paar Leuten in Motion Capturing-Anzügen herumfuchteln und bastelt sich am Ende am Computer zusammen, was man haben möchte. Keine Ahnung warum man das tut... Irgendwer hat Hollywood vermutlich erzählt, dass das Ergebnis besser ausschaut, als wenn man Modelle vor die Kamera bringt...


Ich glaube das könnte ein Herr mit den Initialen G.L. gewesen sein...


----------



## dennis-2810 (31. Oktober 2012)

Zelias schrieb:


> Die Filme (beiTron und Avengers kA, die kenne ich nicht) waren zumeist aber immer recht seichte Popcornunterhaltung in meinen Augen. Durchaus sehr gut gemacht mit viel Humor, aber wirklich tiefgehend waren die Filme jetzt nicht.



Dann würd ich Star Wars aber auch als Popcornunterhaltung bezeichnen


----------



## Enisra (31. Oktober 2012)

dennis-2810 schrieb:


> Dann würd ich Star Wars aber auch als Popcornunterhaltung bezeichnen


 
ist es ja auch eigentlich, es hat zwar die Verschiedenen Meta-Ebenen und Themen die man analysieren kann, aber so im Prinzip sind das alles nur Standart-Elemente wie der Kampf Gut gegen Böse, Vater-Sohn-Konflikt, die Frage was uns zum Menschen macht, siehe der Heros in Tausend Gestalten
Ich find das aber irgendwie immer Lustig, man könnte echt meinen Star Wars wär ein existenzialistischer Kunstfilm oder das Erstlingswerk von David Lynch


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. Oktober 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> ist es ja auch eigentlich, es hat zwar die Verschiedenen Meta-Ebenen und Themen die man analysieren kann, aber so im Prinzip sind das alles nur Standart-Elemente wie der Kampf Gut gegen Böse, Vater-Sohn-Konflikt, die Frage was uns zum Menschen macht, siehe der Heros in Tausend Gestalten
> Ich find das aber irgendwie immer Lustig, man könnte echt meinen Star Wars wär ein existenzialistischer Kunstfilm oder das Erstlingswerk von David Lynch


 STAR WARS ist Sci-Fi der Popcorn-Sorte. STAR WARS ist eines der ersten frühen Blockbuster-Phänomenen. STAR WARS ist eine Merchandising-Marke.
Ebenso STAR TREK - auch wenn das viele Trekkies/Trekker wieder anders sehen wollen, aber ich zähle mich eher zu den gemäßigteren ST-Fans und mache aus den Serien und Filmen keine Filmkunst-Wissenschaft.


----------



## stawacz (31. Oktober 2012)

star wars is doch der inbegriff eines guten popcorn films...

ich freu mich auf jedenfall auf neuen stoff..hoffe aber natürlich auch das die quallität gehalten wenn nich sogar ein wenig erhöht wird(wenn ich an die neuen teile denke)

es gibt noch so viel stoff den man verfilmen könnte..hab eh nie verstanden warum lucas es bei den bisher erschienenen belassen hat.die sechs teile die es bisher gibt spiegeln ja nur einen winzig kleinen teil des universums wieder.


----------



## Enisra (31. Oktober 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> STAR WARS ist Sci-Fi der Popcorn-Sorte. STAR WARS ist eines der ersten frühen Blockbuster-Phänomenen. STAR WARS ist eine Merchandising-Marke.
> Ebenso STAR TREK - auch wenn das viele Trekkies/Trekker wieder anders sehen wollen, aber ich zähle mich eher zu den gemäßigteren ST-Fans und mache aus den Serien und Filmen keine Filmkunst-Wissenschaft.


 
Ja, man hat ja auch eher die alten Flash Gordon und die ganzen Pulp-Magazine als Vorbild genommen als wie 2001 - A Space Odysse, Silent Running oder andere Hard-SF Geschichten und vorallem, es macht die Geschichte ja nicht schlechter, da die ja doch auch nen gutes Stück über den platten Plots von denen aufgeholt haben

Was mir aber abseits von weiteren Star Wars Filmen in den Sinn kommt:
_Was ist jetzt eigentlich mit der Live Action Serie?_


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. Oktober 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ja, man hat ja auch eher die alten Flash Gordon und die ganzen Pulp-Magazine als Vorbild genommen als wie 2001 - A Space Odysse, Silent Running oder andere Hard-SF Geschichten und vorallem, es macht die Geschichte ja nicht schlechter, da die ja doch auch nen gutes Stück über den platten Plots von denen aufgeholt haben


Um mal bei STAR TREK zu bleiben:
Sicherlich ist ST als Ganzes schon ein wenig intellektueller als SW, aber oft genug boten die Serien und Filme auch leichten Stoff mit einer leichtfüßigen Erzählweise und einer kräftigen Prise Humor. Wen wunderts da, dass gerade die spaßigsten Episoden bei regelmäßigen Votes immer am besten abschneiden ? 


Enisra schrieb:


> Was mir aber abseits von weiteren Star Wars Filmen in den Sinn kommt:
> _Was ist jetzt eigentlich mit der Live Action Serie?_


 Hat man doch wegen der hohen Kosten (für Serienverhältnisse) gescheut, oder nicht ?
Dafür kommt ja diese CGI-Sitcom... "STAR WARS Detours", oder irre ich mich ?


----------



## Drendur (31. Oktober 2012)

Wie GEIL ist das  denn?!  ich hatte die hoffnung auf weitere filme schon ganz aufgegeben und jetzt..


----------



## Phrixotrichus (31. Oktober 2012)

Oh bitte nicht, die neueren Episoden waren von I - III so miserabel, daß ich immer noch versuche mir einzureden, daß sie garnicht existieren.


----------



## Fireball8 (31. Oktober 2012)

Noch stehe ich dem skeptisch gegenüber....bin auch ein großer Fan, kann eigtl nicht genug von Star Wars bekommen, das sollte halt nicht verhunzt werden....hauptsache daraus wird dann nicht so ein purer Actionstreifen, wie es die meisten Filme heutzutage sind...ist zum Kotzen diese CoD-Filme, da explodiert was, dann stirbt da jemand, dann kracht 'nen Auto irgendwo rein, wieder 'ne Explosion *schnarch* (jetzt nur so ein Beispiel, Action sollte auch noch Verstand haben und nicht einfach nur ein Effektegewitter sein). Die sollen wieder die ehemalige Atmosphäre einfangen und klasse inszenierte Lichtschwertkämpfe reinpacken...dann bin ich zufrieden 

MfG Fireball


----------



## DeathProof1992 (31. Oktober 2012)

Fireball8 schrieb:


> Noch stehe ich dem skeptisch gegenüber....bin auch ein großer Fan, kann eigtl nicht genug von Star Wars bekommen, das sollte halt nicht verhunzt werden....hauptsache daraus wird dann nicht so ein purer Actionstreifen, wie es die meisten Filme heutzutage sind...ist zum Kotzen diese CoD-Filme, da explodiert was, dann stirbt da jemand, dann kracht 'nen Auto irgendwo rein, wieder 'ne Explosion *schnarch* (jetzt nur so ein Beispiel, Action sollte auch noch Verstand haben und nicht einfach nur ein Effektegewitter sein). Die sollen wieder die ehemalige Atmosphäre einfangen und klasse inszenierte Lichtschwertkämpfe reinpacken...dann bin ich zufrieden
> 
> MfG Fireball


 
Ich möchte dich nur daran erinnern das Disney immerhin Fluch der Karibik und noch andere nennen wir sie mal Meisterwerke gelungen sind.. also ich habe hoffnung das es doch recht gute Filme werden ^^ Und nenn sie nicht CoD-Filme weil bei Battlefield und vielen anderen Spielen bei der Einzelspielerkampagne genau so viel gescriptete Explosionen gibt wie in CoD


----------



## stawacz (31. Oktober 2012)

DeathProof1992 schrieb:


> Ich möchte dich nur daran erinnern das Disney immerhin Fluch der Karibik und noch andere nennen wir sie mal Meisterwerke gelungen sind.. also ich habe hoffnung das es doch recht gute Filme werden ^^ Und nenn sie nicht CoD-Filme weil bei Battlefield und vielen anderen Spielen bei der Einzelspielerkampagne genau so viel gescriptete Explosionen gibt wie in CoD


 
naja ich versteh schon was er meint..nehmen wir zb marvel the avengers,,ich fand den film so flach und öde,,die storry war langweilig und im grunde war es nur schnöde 08/15 genrekost

von daher versteh ich seine bedenken da schon... auch beim fluch der karibik fand ich lediglich den ersten teil super,,danach gings doch steil bergab


----------

